#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Βιομηχανικά δάπεδα

## DIMITRIS82

Καλησπέρα κ.Μαρσέλλο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη συμμετοχή σας.
Εχω κάποιες απορίες που αφορούν την κατασκευή βιομηχανικών δαπέδων.Από άτυπες τεχνικές οδηγίες εχω συγκρατήσει τα εξής:

 Αρμοί περίπου 6m x 6m το πολύ 24 ώρες μετά τη σκυροδέτηση με βάθος τα 2/3 του πάχους της πλάκας. Ποιότητα σκυροδέματος μεγαλύτερη του C 20/25, οπλισμός αναλόγως των φορτίων. Εποξικές ρητίνες επιπλέον, για αποφυγή μικρορηγματώσεων Μετά την επίστρωση με μίγμα που περιέχει χαλαζιακή άμμο, ειδικό γαλάκτωμα για να μην φεύγει η υγρασία σε συνδιασμό με μεμβράνη ολίσθησης (αν είναι επί εδάφους) για να μην υπάρξει απώλεια ύδατος.
  Βάση των παραπάνω θέλω να ρωτήσω τα εξής:
 α)είναι σωστά σε γενικές γραμμές τα παραπάνω?

β)υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες κατασκευής βιομηχανικών δαπέδων?

γ)έστω ότι έχουμε εδαφόπλακα 20 εκατοστών.Το βιομηχανικό δάπεδο πέφτει μετά την πλάκα(επιπλέον πχ 7 εκατοστά ύψος) ή μαζί με την πλάκα?Αν ισχύει το παραπάνω που λέω για το βάθος των αρμών, στην περίπτωση που το βιομηχανικό είναι μέρος της πλάκας δεν θα χρειάζονται αρμοί  12,5 εκατοστών βάθος?Ειδικά αν κατασκευάζεται σε κανονικά οπλισμένη πλάκα (πχ οροφή υπογείου) θα κοπούν  οι οπλισμοί...

δ)Στην πάνω επιφάνεια των βιομηχανικών δαπέδων βάζουμε γαλάκτωμα για να μη διαφύγει η υγρασία κατά τη διάρκεια της συντήρησης του σκυροδέματος.Οπότε δεν χρειάζεται συντήρηση με νερό μια εδαφόπλακα σε συνδυασμό με τη μεμβάνη ολίσθησης από κάτω...Αν ισχύει το παραπάνω, σε περίπτωση πλάκας οροφής υπογείου η υγρασία θα διαφύγει από την κάτω μεριά...υπάρχει τρόπος να το αποφύγουμε αυτό?

----------


## marsellos

Μολις ολοκληρωθηκε πληρης Τεχνικη Οδηγια στον ΣΠΜΕ, με θεμα : Τ.Ο-4: "Δ_απεδα απο σκυροδεμα_", που θα ανεβει στο spme.gr,πιστευουμε το αργοτερο μεχρι τελος Ιουνιου. 
Θα σας ειδοποιησουμε απο εδω. Ολα τα ερωτηματα σου θα τα βρεις εκει.

Προσωπικα εγω σε δαπεδα , κατω απο C25/30, δεν δουλευω και σε Οδοστρωματα απο σκυροδεμα οχι κατω απο C30/37. 

Επισης στο ACI-302.1R , θα βρεις πολλα απο αυτα που ρωτας. (concrete.org)

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε και αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία τη νέα Τεχνική Οδηγία του ΣΠΜΕ.
Μόλις είναι διαθέσιμη θα την ανεβάσουμε και εδώ.

----------


## marsellos

Εχω ευχαριστα νεα να σας πω . Η Τ.Ο-4 : Δαπεδα απο σκυροδεμα εχει κατατεθει στον ΣΠΜΕ. Ειναι θεμα του ΔΣ ποτε θα την αναρτησει. Πιστευω μεχρι τελος Ιουνιου να εχει αναρτηθει στο spme.gr.

----------


## Xάρης

Εκδόθηκε η τεχνική οδηγία του ΣΠΜΕ για τα δάπεδα από σκυρόδεμα (πλάκες επί εδάφους).
Μπορείτε να την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

Το πες και έγινε Νίκο. Σ' ευχαριστούμε και εσένα και τους λοιπούς συγγραφείς της οδηγίας.

----------


## marsellos

Το πιστευεις οτι και εγω το εμαθα  απο το emichanikos.gr? Απο χθες μου μπαινανε καποια mails  και λεγανε για την νεα εκδοση αλλα ο ΣΠΜΕ , δεν το ειχε αναρτησει στις Επιστημονικες εκδοσεις !
  Τωρα λοιπον το δωρο σου: η επομενη Τεχνικη Οδηγια που ξεκινησαμε Τ.Ο.-5, ειναι για : Αυτοσυμπυκνουμενο σκυροδεμα ,με 3 στελεχη α-γραμμης στις ταξεις μας εξειδικευμενους στο θεμα, οχι εγω βεβαια, εγω απλως το εχω χρησιμοποιησει , 1000m3 , α-εφαρμογη , απεναντι απο το HILTON, το 2009 !

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτά έπρεπε να κάνει το ΤΕΕ και όχι ο ΣΠΜΕ.
Το ΤΕΕ που χρυσοπληρώνονταν μόνο από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.
Τι έσοδα να έχει ο ΣΠΜΕ.

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## marsellos

Ο ΣΠΜΕ το κανει χωρις κανενα εσοδο , χαρις στην ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ συνεισφορα ολων των μελων της Ομαδας. Δεν υπαρχει καμμια αμοιβη ουτε για τις Τεχνικες Οδηγιες , ουτε για τα  4 ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Σεμιναρια που ηδη καναμε, και τα οποια καποιοι δεν τα θελουν ουτε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ , 
 ρωτα τους γιατι ! Παντως φετος μονο με το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ, δεχθηκανε να κανουμε νεες σειρες, ΔΩΡΕΑΝ Σεμιναρια!
   ΤΑ ΙΕΡΑΤΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΕ , με εμποδισανε περσυ το Δεκεμβριο να οργανωσουμε ενα Σεμιναριο για νεους και ανεργους Μηχανικους , με θεμα την υποβοηθηση για εξευρεση εργασιας, οπου θα ειχε συμμετασχει και ειδικος στην συνταξη Βιογραφικων , συνεντευξεων ,κλπ

----------


## Xάρης

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να έχει την απαίτηση της δωρεάν συμμετοχής των μελών της ομάδας σύνταξης!
Καλοδεχούμενη βέβαια κάθε προσφορά, πόσω μάλλον στους καιρούς που ζούμε.
Παρόμοιες ενέργειες πρέπει να προβάλλονται και να αποτελούν πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς (όχι υποχρεωτικά  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  )

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τη συμπεριφορά των ιθυνόντων του ΤΕΕ.
Τι φοβούνται, μήπως χαλάσεις την πιάτσα; 
Μήπως με την προβολή σου τους κλέψεις τη δόξα;
Μήπως αντιληφθούμε τελικά ότι κάποια πράγματα γίνονται και χωρίς πολλά πολλά έξοδα;
Μήπως τελικά δεν χρειαζόμαστε ένα ΤΕΕ και ας κλείσει ή ας γίνει προαιρετική η εγγραφή σ' αυτό των μηχανικών. 
Αν θέλει η πολιτεία τεχνικό σύμβουλο, ας τον πληρώνει από την τσέπη της (τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό και τους φόρους όλων των πολιτών) και όχι από τις τσέπες των μηχανικών.

----------

